# 10 gallon light fixture.



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Currently setting up a 10 gallon and was thinking of making a simple light fixture with two spiral 26watts ge bulb, but now I just want to go ahead and order a decent light fixture. My question is whether a 40watt dual daylight 6700k-10,000k could be used into a Coralife 28watt? Here are the link to both items.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18367/si1381744/cl0/currentusa40wattdualdaylightpcbulb18
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383400/cl0/coralife20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It doesn't look like that fixture has enough room for the 40 watt bulb. Doesn't the fixture have the ballast at one end?


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ye that's what I'm not sure of. I know the 32 watt version 16" does fit, but I was really hoping to know if someone has try using a 40watt 18" on this specific fixture.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

The ballast on the Aqualight is on the side of the fixture and not on the end.

Current's 40w dual daylight bulb will fit and work in the 20" 28w Aqualight fixture.

I've been doing it for two years and it fits and works. It blinks a couple of times before it starts up and then it stays on until you turn it off. I use legs on my fixture because it does get just a little bit warmer.

The 40w bulb is 16 1/2" long with 1/4" long pins for a total length of 16 3/4".

This info comes from Current's site: http://www.current-usa.com/sunpaq.html
2024 40 watt Dual Daylight 6,700k/10,000k 16.75" x 1.75" x 1"

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/63510-switching-bulb-lighting-help.html

Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This 20" 40w Current Sateliite fixture would be a good choice plus it has a Lunar Light. It's $17 more at Big Al's than the 28w Aqualight right now. You'll have to swap out the 50/50 actinic/10,000K bulb as well.
http://www.current-usa.com/satellite.html
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dang...I didn't notice that they had the 20" 40watt version. If so I would've brought instead of the 28watt. But I was wondering if using a 40watt bulb in a 28watt fixture still yield 40watt of light? Thanks you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

natdc2 said:


> Dang...I didn't notice that they had the 20" 40watt version. If so I would've brought instead of the 28watt. But I was wondering if using a 40watt bulb in a 28watt fixture still yield 40watt of light? Thanks you.


It all depends on the ballast. Some ballasts are designed to work at the correct power for multiple wattage bulbs. Others aren't. Fulham Workhorse ballasts, used in AH Supply 55 watt kits, for example work fine with 36 watt bulbs too. The Fulham website has charts showing what wattages each ballast works with.


----------



## yevgenb (Jan 27, 2008)

I have disassembled this fixture and looked at the ballast - it says it's rated up to 40 watts. I'm using ADA 36 watts bulb and it doesn't blink at all.


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Woo hoo. That's really good to hear yevgenb. I was thinking of doing the same thing, but glad you did it first first so I don't have to get my hand dirty haha.


----------



## yevgenb (Jan 27, 2008)

My hands where so itching to check this out that I couldn't resist, especially considering that I'm electronic engineer I simply couldn't let this to be under- or -over-powered :mrgreen:
BTW - ADA 36 is soo nice!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have two of those 36w ADA 8000K bulbs in a 2x40w Orbit fixture. It's over a 15g tall now. I really like the look of these 8000K bulbs.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I just put the Current 40w 67k/10k in my Coralife 20" 28w fixture. WOW, I noticed the plants react right away, and the light is beautiful.


----------

